# Ihr Virenschutz ist VERALTET!



## deadmann85 (29. Okt. 2009)

kann mir jemand Helfen wie ich das Problem beheben kann.

Gibt es ein Update oder so?

Hier die Liste:



> main.cvd is up to date (version: 51, sigs: 545035, f-level: 42, builder: sven)
> Downloading daily-9949.cdiff [100%]
> Downloading daily-9950.cdiff [100%]
> daily.cld updated (version: 9950, sigs: 93082, f-level: 43, builder: ccordes)
> ...


Danke in Vorraus 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Quest (29. Okt. 2009)

Die Meldung kommt, sobald von ClamAV eine neue version herausgebracht wird.
Signaturen bekommst du trotzdem nach wie vor.
Ein Update über den Paketmanager (bei Debian APT) kannst du noch nicht machen, weil die neue Version erst geprüft wird bevor sie ins Repository aufgenommen wird.

Ich weiß, die Meldung versetzt förmlich in Panik wenn man sie das erste mal sieht.
Mein Tipp: einfach ignorieren und auf die Aufnahme der neuen ClamAV-Version ins Repository warten.
Ich hab die Meldung auch auf dem Monitor.


----------



## deadmann85 (29. Okt. 2009)

Cool Danke für die Schnelle Antwort 

Grus Marcel


----------

